# what is the engine alternative to 2.2 turbo?



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

the reason i am asking is that i totaly love the audi avant 200, but looking at the parts prices makes me feel uncomfortable. so if the engine is a toast, what other vw- audi engine will mate to it, coz i also absolutely love the vw engines ( read cheap and plenty engine parts).

So if you have some info let me know. thanks.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## BigQuattro (Apr 26, 2011)

www.motorgeek.com

search
read
learn


----------

